# I'm liking this G17.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Took the new Glock out today for a few shots. I am really liking this pistol. Should have bought one a long time ago. Ten shots at 10 yards unsupported. A little tweeking on the trigger, and we will be good to go. Me thinks I need a 34 now to go with this one.










I was getting a little cocky with the way the group was developing, and trailed off the bullseye at the end. Next time I'll bear down a little harder.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good.:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing like the G17. The original flagship of Glock-----the rest is history.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like a keeper.I don't own a 17 but I do love my 19 which is one great little gun..........


----------



## grenade (Jan 14, 2008)

I love mine also. It's my first handgun, and im hooked. Its performed flawlessly so far.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice target! And thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice shooting!


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I got a little excited with the first 3 going in a little cluster in the center. Then I fell apart and wandered off the bull. Low and left is where I go when I start trying too hard.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I definately dig my 17, but your group looks better than most of mine!:smt033


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Im basically surgical with my Sigs, but with my G19 I routinely shoot to the left a bit. I know its not the gun because I was the same way with my last 19 (had to sell it).

What am I doing wrong? I tried a little less finger on the trigger. Maybe I'm inadvertently jerking it? No problems at all with my 2 Sigs. Like I said I'm almost surgical with those things, the Glock not so much. I still love the gun though.

Help me out Glock guys.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> What am I doing wrong?


SLOWLY pull the trigger with the pad of your finger.


----------

